# cincinnati - Cat 6000lb Forklift



## broncscott (Dec 9, 2007)

Model GC30
185" triple mast 
Side shift
Starts fast and runs good 
Good service and parking brakes
Can deliver within 2hrs drive time
5500.00
Scott 513-479-0451


----------

